# The Dangers of Fractal Burning...



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I woke up to this article on the morning news;

http://www.azfamily.com/story/37240074/family-warns-about-dangers-of-fractal-burning-after-man-electrocuted-in-chandler

I don't know about the rest of you all, but, I try to stay away from things that might kill me.

There are several Lumberjocks on this site who are doing this and the projects look great - I just don't think I would trade my life for a cutting board.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

This guy does a pretty good job of explaining how it can be dangerous and how to do it safer.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for posting this DS, I've seen the designs before but never knew what it was about. Doesn't look like anything that I would want to try…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow, just wow on this tragic tale of loss.


----------

